

New tech killing cinema, says Scott - donna
http://www.smh.com.au/news/technology/new-tech-killing-cinema-says-scott/2007/09/04/1188783201078.html

======
donna
In my opinion, new tech brings me movies i want to view which might never make
it to the big screen.

------
cstejerean
the internet is definitely allowing independent studios and artists to release
movies that would otherwise not make the cut for cinema due to the audience
size or advertising budget. on the other hand most people I know still go out
to theaters to watch movies (unless the movie is not that great and people
will wait for the DVD release). I never got around to watching movies on a
video iPod or other mobile devices. I might occasionally watch a movie on my
laptop if traveling but for the most part movies look a lot better on a decent
TV with good sound.

